# Yesterdays' walk



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

Haven't been out for 14 days even on my birthday last friday, didn't even manage to go for a walk, and I was beginning to get stir crazy... desperate for a walk, and also exercise for my bad knee..., so fortunately yesterday was another glorious sunny day and we took good long walks around the fields and acres of farmland near our home which are bordered by trickling brooks and streams ,. We hardly saw a soul.. and when we did see the occasional person we were able to keep a long way apart to avoid each other.. .

The only exception was when we walked down to the  river, at the very far end of a park where canal boats sail .. we saw quite a few people out walking and riding bikes, so we didn't stay more than a few minutes..

So here's my pics from yesterday..for those  of you who enjoy them and hopefully feel you've come walking with us ...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

Alpacas...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

White willow tree full of Catkins , by the stream












The road home..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

This is really the only place where we saw more than one or 2 people...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

...and finally the Bluebells..  in the woods which are attached to my neighbours farmland.....


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 20, 2020)

Holly - as always, I love your stuff, but what I love most is seeing "HD" on some of them!  This one needs an HD, IMO !


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2020)

Hols, you are so fortunate to have all that beautiful land surrounding you. Especially enjoy seeing the animals.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Hols, you are so fortunate to have all that beautiful land surrounding you. Especially enjoy seeing the animals.


 thanks pinks,   it's true we live in   some of the best area of the uk  in that we're not only surrounded by water, but also farmland,  farm animals, and   beautiful flora and fauna..  but we're still not far from the Metropolis whenever we need it for work or amusement...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2020)

Such a nice walk, chica! Thanks again for showing us your lovely area.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 20, 2020)

So beautiful!  Love the bluebells!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

Empty said:


> Holly - as always, I love your stuff, but what I love most is seeing "HD" on some of them!  This one needs an HD, IMO !



Overlooked that one, well spotted Em.... it's now got my watermark on it, so if you'd kindly remove your quoted copy,  then no-one will pinch it...


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you taking me along on  your  walk.
My cousin  lives in the U.K.


----------



## Cee Gee (Apr 22, 2020)

Nice set of pictures Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Thank you taking me along on  your  walk.
> My cousin  lives in the U.K.


 thank you for enjoying them,   which part of the uk does your cousin live?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

Cee Gee said:


> Nice set of pictures Holly.


 Ta muchly Cee-Gee.. ☺


----------



## Lashann (Apr 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> So here's my pics from yesterday..for those of you who enjoy them and hopefully feel you've come walking with us



Yes I really did feel as if I were there.... thanks so much for sharing these beautiful photos!


----------



## drifter (Apr 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Haven't been out for 14 days even on my birthday last friday, didn't even manage to go for a walk, and I was beginning to get stir crazy... desperate for a walk, and also exercise for my bad knee..., so fortunately yesterday was another glorious sunny day and we took good long walks around the fields and acres of farmland near our home which are bordered by trickling brooks and streams ,. We hardly saw a soul.. and when we did see the occasional person we were able to keep a long way apart to avoid each other.. .
> 
> The only exception was when we walked down to the  river, at the very far end of a park where canal boats sail .. we saw quite a few people out walking and riding bikes, so we didn't stay more than a few minutes..
> 
> So here's my pics from yesterday..for those  of you who enjoy them and hopefully feel you've come walking with us ...


Really like this one but I'm a tree guy.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

drifter said:


> Really like this one but I'm a tree guy.


 yes me too, I have a lot in my garden..... and of course we also live next to woodland too... ☺


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 22, 2020)

Holly,, cousin lives in  Walsall, West Midlands.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Holly,, cousin lives in  Walsall, West Midlands.


yes I've been near there once..that's quite a long way from here ..in the middle of the country.. We do have a member here who lives close to there..


----------



## peppermint (Apr 22, 2020)

Very Beautiful, Views....Thank You for sharing....    Hollydolly  ♥


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 22, 2020)

That's not a walk, that's a slice of heaven!

Wow! Thank you for taking us along with you, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

You're both very welcome , thanks for enjoying them, and if you're ever in the area you're more than welcome to come along on the walk too...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2020)

I took deep breaths and imagined I was right there with you, ahhhh....pics are soooo refreshing to see....thanks for posting em Holly xo


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I took deep breaths and imagined I was right there with you, ahhhh....pics are soooo refreshing to see....thanks for posting em Holly xo


ah, you're welcome as always my friend...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> You're both very welcome , thanks for enjoying them, and if you're ever in the area you're more than welcome to come along on the walk too...


How I would love that so much!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 22, 2020)

“‘*Is there a felicity in the world superior to this?* “   Marianne Dashwood, Sense and Sensibility   
 Gorgeous @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> “‘*Is there a felicity in the world superior to this?* “   Marianne Dashwood, Sense and Sensibility
> Gorgeous @hollydolly


oh wow, thank you very much CG,  what a sublime compliment., without doubt  the best I've ever had, I'm totally humbled..


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow, I mean just wow. Beautiful pictures. I’m a canal freak, I study the Erie and Barge canal that run the entire length of New York State.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Wow, I mean just wow. Beautiful pictures. I’m a canal freak, I study the Erie and Barge canal that run the entire length of New York State.


 well thank you so much Pappy....   you would be in your element if you were here, we're totally surrounded by canals and of course barges and narrowboats.... In the previous forum I had a lot of pictures up of the canals and the marinas too.. can't remember if I have any on this new version of the forum in my albums ..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2020)

Holly, wow, absolutely beautiful photos, thanks so much for sharing them!  Scenery, animals and flowers are awesome.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Holly, wow, absolutely beautiful photos, thanks so much for sharing them!  Scenery, animals and flowers are awesome.


 well thank you my dear friend... I'm delighted you enjoyed them...


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 23, 2020)

Neighbors cows in my pasture this morning. I got my daily exercise getting them back in their pasture. LOL


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 23, 2020)

Holly these are beautiful. It looks like the cows think the grass is greener on the other side of the fence.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

LOL.... @Ruth n Jersey   the last photo is not mine...it was posted by Becky...

..thank you tho' for the compliment...


----------

